# Babywearing+plugged ducts go hand in hand?



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

Am I the only one?? Everytime I have worn munchkin for more than half an hour- I pay the next day with clogged ducts in my breasts??

I need to wear my highneed baby allday, or we'll starve, so I need to go out of the house occasionally and he hates the stroller- can't blame him for that.

But I really get those stupid plugged ducts all the time, help!

(or at least tell me I am not the only weirdo like that)







:


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I've been bw for 3 years and no clogged ducts. What kind of carrier are you using and what position?


----------



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

I am big on experimenting. I've got wraps (Didymos, Hoppediz and EllaRoo, slings and so on. I wear front, hip, all variations. The sling hipcarry gives me the worst mastitis. Also the hip carry is the one he prefers.

Even if I try backcarries like the rucksack I somehow manage to get them. Sucks, really.









There's just no real way to wear a babe without applying pressure on the boobs, under the armpits and so on. I can tell I've got those ducts way beyond just boob, like they always say, some women have pretty far spread ducts I guess.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Have you tried taking soy lecithin?

http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/vi.../lecithin.html


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

You're not alone. I think a combination of things (babywearing, sleeping w/ baby on chest all night, holding baby 24/7) led to my having about a million plugged ducts early on, but I think the elimination of DD sleeping on my chest made the biggest difference. I've read that babywearing can lead to this, esp if you have sensitive breasts.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

I think some woman are just prone to plugged ducts. I am. I had to be very careful with certain carries and carriers to avoid any type of pressure points on the breast tissue near my shoulders and arm pits. I found that when wearing my son in a RS in a hip carry I had to be very careful that the rings were placed right in the hollow of my shoulder and not putting any pressure on my breast. I also learned to tie the tibetan with a wrap very carefully. Making sure that the fabric was spread a bit, not twisted, and had no pressure points. I also found that the fwcc and a MT worn in front worked the best for me as there was almost no pressure on the parts of my breast that were the most prone to plugged ducts.
I also second Quirky's suggestion of Lecithin. I found that it really helped me.
Good luck!


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

Almost 8 years babywearing and maybe 1 plugged duct ever. I hope this resolves itself soon for you!


----------



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

I am just realy prone to those things I guess. 4 weeks of mastitis and now it's one plugged duct per week.







:


----------

